# Telluride, CO Bluegrass Festival



## Monkeywrench (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been meaning to hit this festival up for YEARS now, but never got a chance to. It's out in CO, June 17-20. Yeah, tickets will most likely be stupid expensive.. but it's a festival, we're clever and it's surrounded by jungle. Anyone else been there/feel like hittin' it up?
:drinking:

http://www.bluegrass.com/telluride/


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 5, 2010)

hell yeah! love to go and if you have a notion we can slip in, then fo sure!


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 5, 2010)

yea... from my experience the bigger festivals are easier to sneak into. you might even get lucky and find someone making counterfit bracelets. or if they're the kind made of fabric, I've seen people get clippings from other's bracelets and sew them together.


----------



## sprout (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooh! I would really like to go to this. I always miss bluegrass festivals by mere days.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jan 6, 2010)

@Wildboy: I've NEVER been to a festie where I haven't found a number of bracelets lying around. At Phish once I found VIP bracelets by a portajohn. I ate like a king that weekend.

@Sprout: Come with me! Seriously, how can you say "no" to this..?
http://www.bluegrass.com/images/telluride/camping/CampWF_02.jpg


----------



## sprout (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I don't know about tent city but bluegrass plus beautiful scenery... I am sold. Also, liquor and awesome old men with crazy beards make me happy. As long as I get to wear my bonnet.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jan 7, 2010)

What's wrong with tent city? You know how much free booze is floating around tent city?? So, I'll see you there? Awesome!


----------



## runawaymachine (Jan 9, 2010)

That festival sounds like fun. Mid June would be a great time to show up in Colorado and maybe stay there for the summer.


----------

